# CFPLQ at the Naval Reserve (Downtown Quebec city)



## honestyrules (17 Feb 2008)

Hi all!

I got my message to go on my PLQ. It's an english course, but located at the Naval Reserve in downtown Quebec city.
I wonder how it's like. Anybody here did their course over there?

Thanks for the info,

Delavan


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Feb 2008)

sorry I'm land, but if you need tips about the city just PM me


----------



## kratz (17 Feb 2008)

I have not done PLQ there, but I have stayed at PAC and attended seminars at CFFS(Q).  Hopefully you are not driving, as there is limited parking and it costs. The rooms and food are good and the school facilities are modern. On your own time, most things like shopping, sightseeing and palces to eat are within a 20 minute walking distance.


----------



## honestyrules (17 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the replies!
I'm Reg force & Land element (although my MOC could be considered almost a purple trade), that's why I was a little surprised to go there for my PLQ . I know the area, that's where I come from. Sounds like I'll be the tour guide
Thanks for the tip, I won't bring my car down. I appreciate the info regarding the course itself too, that's what I was wondering.
A TV and bathroom in the room!!! Sounds promising!

Thanks all!!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2008)

For mods 2-5 CF PLQ and PLQ LAND/PLQ INF are all the same. The different I believe is in MOD 6.


----------



## navymich (17 Feb 2008)

delavan said:
			
		

> A TV and bathroom in the room!!! Sounds promising!



And a maid that cleans it all too!

The place threw me off when I was there.  Cabbie stops and gets out and I was sure I was in the wrong place.  I was so used to military establishments with fences and guards and lots of signs.  Not a hotel-looking building out in the open with civies wandering all over the place.  I was in a 2 person room (sr. trade course in house, so supposedly that was our entitlement) but I saw a glance of the 4 person rooms.  Not bad at all.  Four single beds with lots of room.  Mini fridge, tv, large wardrobe/lockers, and there was an extra sink in the main room with a mirror which helped out when there were 4 trying to get ready all at once in the morning.  You eat in the same building as you stay.  It's only open for the 3 meals a day and you're not able to take anything out of it.  Decent enough food, and there was always a salad and sandwich bar.  The mess is also in the building.  Good size, with game tables, comfy seating area etc.  The school is a stone's throw away, and there is a small gym there as well.  Note: I was there back in summer 2001, but talking recently to others it hasn't changed much, if at all.


----------



## honestyrules (17 Feb 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to post all that info. I was expecting the environment to be a little bit more like "basic training revisited". I'm expecting the course to be challenging, maybe it is, but not in the way I was thinking...so not too much of the "inspections, ironing shirts & and spit shining"...

Thanks again all!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2008)

delavan said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking the time to post all that info. I was expecting the environment to be a little bit more like "basic training revisited". I'm expecting the course to be challenging, maybe it is, but not in the way I was thinking...so not too much of the *"inspections, ironing shirts & and spit shining"...*
> 
> Thanks again all!



Depending on how its run the highlight items can happen.


----------



## Stoker (17 Feb 2008)

delavan said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking the time to post all that info. I was expecting the environment to be a little bit more like "basic training revisited". I'm expecting the course to be challenging, maybe it is, but not in the way I was thinking...so not too much of the "inspections, ironing shirts & and spit shining"...
> 
> Thanks again all!



Its PLQ, expect daily inspections, lots of drill and they expect you to keep a high order of dress while on course. While at the school they expect you guys to set the example.


----------



## honestyrules (17 Feb 2008)

> Its PLQ, expect daily inspections, lots of drill and they expect you to keep a high order of dress while on course. While at the school they expect you guys to set the example.



Roger that, makes a lot of sense. I'm looking forward to go!


----------

